# Are ATVs/UTV,s street legal in Philippines?



## mrtibbs

I'm a week old newbie here, and already i am gleaning thru all the past topics/threads here. What a wealth of real-time info and experiences! This my first offical posting, so pls all, entertain my crazy question here.

I am a huge Atv enthusist, and would love to be able to bring my ATV over to the Philippines when i move there in maybe 2 years time. Big crazy question I have........are ATV's allowed to be ridden there and be made street legal for public roadway operation? I have read i past that in some places in Eruope, ATV's having been updated to meet all vehicular equiptment codes ( lighting, directionals, stop tail light, street tires, etc) may be allowed on public rightaways if properly licensed. 

I think it would be great to be able to do that , from my own perspective. However, as of yet, i have not been able to find the proper place on the net to find the answer. Sooooooo, if anyone of you on here wanna laugh at me , or with me on this topic , please do so!! 

I am looking forward to some entertainung answers and opinions. Maybe some of you have already "been there /done that" regarding my topic of discussion. 

By the way, I think this a TERRIFIC site and venue for the less informed who would like to transplant to the Philippines. I was there for 10 days in September 2010, to meet in person the love of my life, I will never regret that ever!!


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Welcome*



mrtibbs said:


> I'm a week old newbie here, and already i am gleaning thru all the past topics/threads here. What a wealth of real-time info and experiences! This my first offical posting, so pls all, entertain my crazy question here.
> 
> I am a huge Atv enthusist, and would love to be able to bring my ATV over to the Philippines when i move there in maybe 2 years time. Big crazy question I have........are ATV's allowed to be ridden there and be made street legal for public roadway operation? I have read i past that in some places in Eruope, ATV's having been updated to meet all vehicular equiptment codes ( lighting, directionals, stop tail light, street tires, etc) may be allowed on public rightaways if properly licensed.
> 
> I think it would be great to be able to do that , from my own perspective. However, as of yet, i have not been able to find the proper place on the net to find the answer. Sooooooo, if anyone of you on here wanna laugh at me , or with me on this topic , please do so!!
> 
> I am looking forward to some entertainung answers and opinions. Maybe some of you have already "been there /done that" regarding my topic of discussion.
> 
> By the way, I think this a TERRIFIC site and venue for the less informed who would like to transplant to the Philippines. I was there for 10 days in September 2010, to meet in person the love of my life, I will never regret that ever!!


Welcome to the site Mr. Tibbs,

In all honesty, I think an ATV would be better used in your home country. First, an import fee and graft dealing with the customs officials here would negate any value in bringing one with you. They are street legal here but as a foreigner you want to do a little as possible to stick out in public. That wold include riding an ATV. Police are always looking for a way to make an extra buck on the street and a problem riding will only serve their financial needs . Better to take a jeepney or drive a car I think.
Come here, spend as much time as possible before any move to get a better idea of what life holds in store. It's a great place and naturally never any snow. But you want as few problems after the move as possible.


Good luck,

Gene


----------



## Phil_expat

Gene and Viol said:


> Welcome to the site Mr. Tibbs,
> 
> In all honesty, I think an ATV would be better used in your home country. First, an import fee and graft dealing with the customs officials here would negate any value in bringing one with you. They are street legal here but as a foreigner you want to do a little as possible to stick out in public. That wold include riding an ATV. Police are always looking for a way to make an extra buck on the street and a problem riding will only serve their financial needs . Better to take a jeepney or drive a car I think.
> Come here, spend as much time as possible before any move to get a better idea of what life holds in store. It's a great place and naturally never any snow. But you want as few problems after the move as possible.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gene


agree 120%


----------



## mrtibbs

Gene.... thanks for chiming in and entertaining my post here. Sometimes newbies have grand ideas due to the excitement of a pending new change in their lives, and I hope you were ablre to chuckle alittle at me or with me on this one. Hehehe!!

I do agree with you actually and especially after reading many other topics in this forum regarding issues in the structure of the Philippines. I was only there for 10 days when I visited there, and some the posting I have read, I can relate to, even in the short time I was there. I told my Lady love there , that I want to live a simple life., so I guess the atv thing is kinda crazy. I still think it would be a novel way to get around, as I am not a big fan of 2 wheeled transportation, and after experiencing the mindset of the drivers there, not real excited to drive a car there.

Phil_expat...... thank you also with your re-imbursement. I hope you found some humor in my posting, even though I did not intend it to be humorous.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Transportation*



mrtibbs said:


> Gene.... thanks for chiming in and entertaining my post here. Sometimes newbies have grand ideas due to the excitement of a pending new change in their lives, and I hope you were ablre to chuckle alittle at me or with me on this one. Hehehe!!
> 
> I do agree with you actually and especially after reading many other topics in this forum regarding issues in the structure of the Philippines. I was only there for 10 days when I visited there, and some the posting I have read, I can relate to, even in the short time I was there. I told my Lady love there , that I want to live a simple life., so I guess the atv thing is kinda crazy. I still think it would be a novel way to get around, as I am not a big fan of 2 wheeled transportation, and after experiencing the mindset of the drivers there, not real excited to drive a car there.
> 
> Phil_expat...... thank you also with your re-imbursement. I hope you found some humor in my posting, even though I did not intend it to be humorous.


Hey, no problem. You're right though; driving here is an adventure to say the least. I have found that a motor cycle is best for ease of problem with mech issues and flat tires etc. Safety is another story. Anything with wheels is dangerous here for sure. Just takes time once here to figure out what you're most comfortable with.
Takes about two full years here to really adjust and get the hang of things.


Gene


----------



## gr8destroyer05

First off, I ain't no expat nor do I plan to become 1 in the near future. =)

I just registered on this site just to answer this question since I was asking the same question a few months ago.

mrtibbs > *YES!* ATVs are *STREET LEGAL* here in the Philippines, provided that it's using street legal tires & of course complete with head & tail lights & the very important registration from the Land Transportation Office. However, just like Gene said, unfortunately, our government is filled with crooks so if you are to register you're ATV, prepare to shell out some extra cash. 

If you can get pass the fact that our country is among the top 10 countries with the most corrupt government, the Philippines is a great country to be in. Great food, great places, friendly & hospitable people & of course, you gotta love that exchange rate.. =)

see ya around & enjoy the Philippines!

ciao! =)


----------



## mikellee

First I would like to point out that deciding this depends on you and where you live. Of course you can do this as have I and many others I know. For example, if I am on the small island the UTV is perfect. Something I wouldn't consider as primary transport for the larger cities. The smaller cities are OK as well. Dumaguete is a perfect example of one of those cities whereas you never see them in Cebu City. But on an island like Siargao...It's the best method of transportation due to road conditions. As it seems to be with most of the world you will encounter a higher risk of issues in larger cities compared to smaller communities. So it depends on where you live and how comfortable you are with your community.


----------



## jon1

I have seen ATVs here, you just have to find someone selling one. If you are living out in the province, it's probably not a bad idea. As with anything imported, expect to pay 50-100% more than what it would cost in your home country. If that meets your need go for it. 

I agree with mikellee about using one on the outer islands. I do not know how the LTO (land transportation office) views these and if they need to be registered as they are off road vehicles...

For me a 4x4 Pickup was the best of both worlds. It also helps when encountering the numerous crap roads/construction out in the provinces...


----------



## mikellee

Anything you are considering has to have lights, turn signals, horn and stop lamps to name a few. A few of my friends along with myself import because it is cheaper than buying them here once import fees and profit has been added if you don't mind the process of doing it. 
My experience has been that you can import something run it with care for a year or so and sell it for about the same or more than cost of importing it here. The last boat I imported I ran for a year and made a 25 percent profit on with low hours and waiting delivery for its replacement from Florida now. 
Having a good importer and importing to the right location are key elements. For example to import into Cebu is almost like being robbed whereas Bacolod you have a chance at getting a fair deal. Do the research before you import it will save you much blind disappointment. All agents are different get as many estimates as possible, learn as much as you can and use that knowledge with other agents so they don't consider you to be a first timer. You will get a better deal that way. 
The basic customs fee for importing a motorbike starts 30 percent plus VAT etc.... It's the ETC. part you have to mind. I have gotten estimates with guy’s names next to a peso figure with my reply as to why? And they say that's the cost of doing biz with them no other reason than it's what they expect to be paid. That's the real hair puller with this country.
The registration is an easy one if you can meet their requirements. The paperwork will take you about 1 month and if it's legally registered in another country with insurance then they will more than likely give you "x" amount of time to register it in the Phil’s.

Good luck!

Do an internet search on "LTO Motorcycle Registration Philippines"....look for the magayon.de link


----------



## proudpinay

I don't think ATV has restrictions here in the Philippines. Surprisingly, they are more strict with motorcycles, since ATV is SOCIALLY looked as toy/leisure cars here like golf cars, so it would be funny to be riding on it in the city. You could use it inside the villages, or if you're in the outskirts. Best to use it if you're in the islands, considering the roads.

Use ATV at your own risk. Most likely, police or traffic enforcers would be clueless if they see you riding ATV around (funny, but true). I have ATV myself


----------



## Godri fons

*Mrtibbs ATV as street legal in the philippines*

Hi Mr. Tibbs 
I just found your query about ATV if it is street legal in the Philippines. its 8 years from now since 2012 when you posted your post. I hope you are still visiting this site.
Presently as per the new government, corruption is not completely but I observed its eliminated. I suggest better you buy it here for cheaper price and expenses. I am an ATV enthusiast and I love it. The thrill of a ride is very different from 4 wheels as I experience and this is a toy for big guys. I have 700 cc Yamaha raptor. I bought it from a vehicle importer here in Davao City. I did not register it and I ride inside the subdivision and if I like a long thrill ride, I always load it at the back of my pick up and go to a mountain with trail and enjoy the ride. I did not make any ride in the heart of the city as I said it's not registered. I heard that in some places of the country you can register it if you meet the requirements life side lights, stop light and headlight and others. I brought this ATV to Davao Oriental and the place is very nice for ATV riding on a highway because of vehicle presence was not so much and the police did not bother to check me. I also use it I'm my farm in the mountain and it was fun on aggressive riding. If you live in a small community with not so many people and vehicles on the road, This is the best sports vehicle for you. In some parts of the country like Pampanga and other places. There are group of ATV riders you can find. Thanks and I hope this info will give additional hint.


----------



## Peter Underhill

Hi Guys,

New to site, lived in PI for a year now, visited for more than 8 years, married, three kids, live on Panay Island. I have ATV and as per Godri fons i have not registered it, I used it every day in the hill and roads around my local town ...no issues.
I did try to register it but the local office had no idea what I was talking about even though I showed them pictures.

Pete


----------



## bigpearl

Peter Underhill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to site, lived in PI for a year now, visited for more than 8 years, married, three kids, live on Panay Island. I have ATV and as per Godri fons i have not registered it, I used it every day in the hill and roads around my local town ...no issues.
> I did try to register it but the local office had no idea what I was talking about even though I showed them pictures.
> 
> Pete


Hi and welcome to the forum Peter. I wish motorbikes were the easy with only half the wheels..

Cheers, Steve.


----------

